# Kudos to Joey (Hawglife)



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks to Joey for refurbishing and bringing back to life two old & well used Calcutta's. Price was great, quick turn around time and shipping was a breeze. I would highly recommend Joey and Brandi for your reel repairs. Thanks again


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks bud, great feedback!

Thanks,
Joey
www.facebook.com/reeldealcleaning
8323166460


----------



## Stick 'Em (Jul 8, 2004)

*I agree 100%!*

Joey and Brandi did a great job on my old pearl Chronarch and MG50s. The 50s were supertuned and all exceeded my expectations.

Turnaround was fast and prices were very reasonable, I'll be using them again.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Stick 'Em said:


> Joey and Brandi did a great job on my old pearl Chronarch and MG50s. The 50s were supertuned and all exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Turnaround was fast and prices were very reasonable, I'll be using them again.


Sorry for the late reply, but thanks for the kind words! We truly appreciate all the Patronage, and try to keep all yall happy, without stopping on anyone's toes!

Thanks, tight lines, and smooth drags, ReelDeal


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I recently met and dealt with both Joey and Brandi.
Like probably many on this forum, they struck me as good people and I would not hesitate a moment to suggest them for their reel service.


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

*Sweeeeet*

:brew2:
Just got my Cu200 back from Brandi and this thing is smoother than it has ever been. All supertuned with upgraded drag washer. Can not wait to pull some lip with it. Everything about the cleaning/upgrading was seamless, she keeps in touch and advises on everything. Even went so far as a replacement part on her dime for not catching it in the initial checkup. WOW !! And a write-up on the reel and maint/upgrades performed with suggestions on maint between major overhauls. Could not be happier with Reeldeal and will be a repeat customer.

:texasflag


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind feedback yall, it means a lot, and shows us were on the right path!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

I dropped 4 more reels off on Tues this week
That will make a total of 11 in the last six months
Bringing old gear back to life 
Thanks Brandi


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

RogerTherk said:


> I dropped 4 more reels off on Tues this week
> That will make a total of 11 in the last six months
> Bringing old gear back to life
> Thanks Brandi


Thanks for the patronage, and kind words Roger, love to hear that you are happy with your decision to come to reeldeal!

Keep it Reel!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks again for the kind words, if yall would be so kind to rate and review our FB page (www.facebook.com/reeldealcleaning), that would be great! Dont forget to ask about our free stickers next time you meet with Brandi!


----------



## Brandi @ ReelDeal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey Guys! Sucked it up and created my own handle so hopefully I make myself more known on here. No more jumping on Joey's account (Hawglife) to respond to ya'll's feedback 

Brandi Saadeh (Moen)
ReelDeal
832-316-6460


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Brandi said:


> Hey Guys! Sucked it up and created my own handle so hopefully I make myself more known on here. No more jumping on Joey's account (Hawglife) to respond to ya'll's feedback
> 
> Brandi Saadeh (Moen)
> ReelDeal
> 832-316-6460


Thank yall! Nice to meet ya Brandi


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Brandi, stay off the computer and get back to my reels. Lol. Thanks for the great honest service. Very impressed. Wish you well. 
Gulfcoastal


----------



## Brandi @ ReelDeal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hahaha oh shut it. I'm slaving away, believe me. Another late night in the works  Literally been working 18+ hour days for the past two weeks to keep the lead times as low as they are. And this is my full time job lol

Brandi Saadeh (Moen)
ReelDeal
832-316-6460


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your hard work Brandi !!!


----------



## Brandi @ ReelDeal (Mar 11, 2015)

RogerTherk said:


> Thanks for all your hard work Brandi !!!


No, thank you, Roger! Ya'll enjoy!

Brandi Saadeh-Moen
ReelDeal
(832) 316-6460


----------

